# Hyatt High Sierra



## pinetree1 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hope that everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!

We just secure a reservation for High Sierra for May next year. It will be our first trip to Lake Tahoe.  Any suggestion for activities in the area?

What is the difference between pool, garden and mountain view? What we should request? Thanks for the experts & High Sierra owners.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 27, 2021)

High Sierra is on my bucket list. So, I hope that you come back next year and let us know how you liked it.

A few things that I've enjoyed in the area:
1. Restaurants - Garwoods, Jakes on the Lake, lunch at Ritz Carlton (take free Gondola from Welk Northstar)
2.  Wine tasting - Truckee River Winery, 1 hour drive to Grass Valley wine area.  
3.  Hiking - Too many to list
4.  Donner Lake State Museum


----------



## PerryKing (Nov 27, 2021)

..... see revised below.  Can't find a way to just delete this post.   ??


----------



## PerryKing (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi.  I just spent a week (last week) at Hyatt NorthStar.  beginning 12 Nov 2021.



When in the area I would not miss going over and visiting the *historic town* *of Truckee California.*  Whether you go by car or by the free TART bus system. 

After disembarking from a Holland American - Coastal California Cruise that was Round trip San Diego I took the train and Bus to Emeryville CA , across the bay from San Franciso in Oakland, I then went to Truckee California from there ( Emeryville Oakland) to Truckee, CA  via the Amtrak CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR.    

I got off the train in Truckee CA  and took LYFT to NorthStar - (I had Missed the last TART bus to NorthStar unfortunately_) then when I left, I took the TART back to the train depot (and Tourist Information office) in Truckee and got on the daily California Zepher at 2:38PM on its way to Chicago.  I got off at Denver however, My home.

During my stay at NorthStar  I also took the free county TART bus system   over to Truckee California several times and  once to *Incline village* where the *Hyatt High Sierra* is located next to the *Hyatt hotel* (In Nevada). It was their maintenance week so I just looked around some and walked back over to the hotel and casino. It was low season around the whole area even the casino only had one player sitting at a slot machine, on that afternoon.

It was a nice quite week before ski season in the whole area, you going in MAY, ski season will be over, but probably will not yet be full summer season.  I'm surmising that thinks will not be in full swing yet.   In any case don't miss checking out Truckee and the Tourist info center in the Historic train Depot right in the middle of town.

The tourist info center has info on everything going on in the whole Lake Tahoe area, so you should visit their office soon after your arrival.  Ask for: "Carolina"  she was quite helpful!!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2021)

If you take a drive around Lake Tahoe about 5 miles south of Tahoe City on the west shore is Sunnyside restaurant. It has wonderful outdoor deck dining on the lake during the summer.


----------



## tahoe (Nov 28, 2021)

Some suggestions for Tahoe (though not near Incline Village):








						Treetop Adventures - Outdoor Action - Tahoe Treetop Adventure Park
					

At Tahoe Treetop Adventure Parks, we believe that engaging in outdoor activities can be therapeutic and that pushing oneself will involve learning.




					tahoetreetop.com
				








						South Lake Tahoe Sunset Dinner Cruise | Zephyr Cove Resort & Lake Tahoe Cruises
					

Featuring the M.S. Dixie II and Tahoe Queen, our sunset dinner cruises provide fresh and delectable menus as you cruise against a backdrop of astonishing views over Emerald Bay.




					www.zephyrcove.com
				




These are close to each other, but can be hard to fine parking:


			Vikingsholm – Tahoe's Hidden Castle
		

https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/california/eagle-falls-vista-point-loop (very short hike)
https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/california/cascade-falls (easy hike)


----------



## pinetree1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks for the insights. I need to do more homework for the trip.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 3, 2022)

pinetree1 said:


> Thanks for the insights. I need to do more homework for the trip.


How did the trip go?


----------



## pinetree1 (Jun 15, 2022)

Sorry. I did not check TUG during our vacation. 

We spent 4-night at High Sierra in building 5. the unit faces wood, not much a view.

Hyatt High Sierra is just next door to Hyatt Regency Tahoe. As High Sierra guests, we had access to Regency pool with room charge privilege at dining options in Regency. There is a Hyatt private beach over the lake across the Regency main building. The 1-bedroom villas of Hyatt Regency also locate along the lake.

Incline Village is mainly residential community with houses along the lake at millions dollar.

Sand Harbor State Park is only 4 miles from High Sierra. With granite boulders and panoramic views of Lake Tahoe and the mountains that ensconce it, you can easily spend a half day, walking around, swimming and sunbathing.

We also drove to Marriott Timber Lodge at South Tahoe, and North Star Lodge. The area around Marriott resorts is very commercialized with 3 big casinos. NothStar Lodge has much better than Hyatt High Sierra. Both are truly ski-in/ski-out resorts.

 Incline Village has walking trails nearby. I walked every day to Hidden Beach (1.5 miles from the resort), Memorial Point ( around 3 miles). 

In my opinion, Hyatt High Sierra is a better choice during the summer season for its hiking trails, beach and other water activities. Marriott Timber Lodge, Marriott Grand Residence and NorthStar Lodge should be better choices during the ski season.

Tahoe City with more dining & shipping options is around 25 minutes driving away.

We also toured historic Truckee, CA, where there is a transportation depot on the main street.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice review, thanks!!


----------

